# Camera buying suggestion please...



## warrior047 (Oct 3, 2011)

Friends,

Am looking to buy a new camera...initially was thinking of getting point and shoot compact, but now am open to super zoom...and thats it. After various reviews I seen, am down to the following.

HX9v Sony
SX230 OR SX220 Canon

Above are the ones I thought in lighter segment...Now comes the superzoom about which am little confused...

HX100v Sony
FZ150 Panasonic
FZ100 Panasonic
HS20 Fuji
P500 Nikon
SX40 HS Canon (To come this month)
FZ47 Panasonic

Of these, sony looks promising to me...but the colors are too much and though they were eye appealing, i thought it was way over for the naturality...I mgt be wrong...but its one amazing camera...

coming to panasonic, i heard lot of praises for the FZ150 or FZ100...even abt FZ47...but am not sure how it faces sony.

I didn't like Nikon P500 when I took some shots in showroom...personal opinion...might be wrong..

I want to skip canon sx30 is when compared to hx100v. But good news is that SX40 HS is on cards and is coming this month...specs look spectacular...i liked low MP for the same sensor size of sony...which had 16 MP..while canon is 12 MP which is good...

How abt this HS20? Its specs are outstanding and it can help me get tele port lenses right? it comes to 21k for me...?

Now, am ok with budget of only 15k...but after seeing the superzoom, am tempted to a max os 22k and thats it! I thght of buying Nikon D3100 but then I realized I wouldn't need it rgt now...

but then I heard lots of praises of FZ35...and now it is readily available at 15k for me...apart from CCD sensor, i like all the specs in this...do u think it mgt be a wise decision of buying this FZ35 when compared to its successor FZ47 in terms of VFM?

Pls suggest guys...


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 4, 2011)

some one? Suggestion?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2011)

I will list out according to my preferences

Panasonic FZ150
Sony HX100V
Panasonic FZ47
Nikon P500

these r superzooms...

if u want something smaller get a Canon SX220 or SX230 according to ur budget


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2011)

If your budget is on the rosier side of 20k, you COULD actually go for a basic DSLR (I mean very basic) like Flipkart.com: Canon EOS 1000D: Camera which should come at a little over 22k.


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 5, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If your budget is on the rosier side of 20k, you COULD actually go for a basic DSLR (I mean very basic) like Flipkart.com: Canon EOS 1000D: Camera which should come at a little over 22k.



hi mate...am a novice and have this doubt. Even I want to go for that or the basic D3100. Also heard that 18-55 mm kit is more than engh for non-professionals. Am a budget man and will not go for additional lenses unless and until I really need them. 

Just one doubt. I know optical zoom is NA for SLR. But still, whats the relative zoom that the basic 18-55 mm kit gives? just wanted to understand the equivalent optical zoom it means. Because the superzoom has 30x. Also pls confirm if the superzoom is better for my requirements of the SLR? If SLR basic kit equivalent zoom is atleast>14x, I can v.much go for slr. BTW, what diff is in the image quality? Pls suggest


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2011)

@warrior047 and MetalheadGautham 

going for a DSLR is not the end itself..its the starting...always remember an 18-55 kit lens will make you compromise on lots of things...maybe you can take great landscapes and some party pics...but when you will try macro for insects and you want to take birds and animals your all dreams will shatter  ....u will have to get additional lenses and equipments...that means more money invested...if u r ready for this then get a DSLR

relative zoom is very easy to calculate just divide the bigger no with smaller one 
ex for 18-55 its 55/18= 3x  you wont get a 14x lens in DSLR world or maybe there is one Tamron 18-270  which will cost a lot...

Go for DSLR if you want to learn photography and will invest further
DOnt go for SLR if u just want to just take pics and u r not planning to invest huge amounts in future


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, what you should worry about is not the "zoom" (in case of 18-55mm kit lens its 55/18 = whatever your calculator tells) but the range of focal length. For the P500, its 4 to 144 and 144/4 = 36.

Anyway, back to the differences, only go for an SLR if you wanna bother learning how to use it. When I first tried taking a pic with my friend's D90, I was completely lost. An SLR camera is not very user friendly either to the average user because you can't just point and shoot. There are options you need to configure. You need to adjust every parameter like ISO and shutter speed and exposure and focus and aperture. Unlike point and shoot cameras of even 3k cost, you get no "automatic" mode. Only a highly detailed manual mode. And many colorful addon features are missing on low end SLRs which even basic point and shoot cams offer. The Canon EOS 1000D for example, does not have live view on its screen. You need to use an optical view finder, meaning like age old kodak film cameras, you need to see through a small lens to focus. Nor does it have video recording capability. And it does not have digital image stabilization so you need to buy a tripod, but that almost everyone will. (I'm talking about only P500 vs 1000D because its a fair comparison being equal price).

But main reasons to go for SLR are its image quality and ability to change lens. First of all, the sensor size is much much bigger compared to normal cameras which results in damn good pics. And though you will stick to kit lens, later you'll be able to change the lens as per your requirements when you feel the need. While the default "zoom" might appear small (prime lenses even have 1x zoom (no zoom at all)), you should worry more about clarity at the zoom level. I've seen super zooms which produce ugly images at high zoom levels. Pictures have artefacts. And one final advantage of SLR (esp entry level canon or nikon) is that you can easily upgrade to higher end models later and keep the same lens with you. Like for example you buy 1000D now, 1-2 years and you get addicted to photography, 2-3 years later you decide to buy an entry level zoom lens like Flipkart.com: Sigma 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DG Macro (for Canon Digital SLR): Lens and 5-6 years later you have lots of cash to spare and wish to go for something in the equivalent of Flipkart.com: Canon EOS 550D: Camera then you can use your previous 18-55 and 70-300 lenses with the new camera and save costs on them and buy much better lenses later.

End of the day if you wanna learn photography, go for SLR else if you want hassle free photography, go for Superzoom. Anyway, this is just what little I know about SLR cameras from using some of my friends' SLRs. Nor am I much experienced with using expensive (read: 20k+) superzooms. So I suggest you wait till someone experienced like sujoyp replies.

And just to give you an idea, my pick out of Nikon P500 and Canon EOS 1000D would be the 1000D. My sister on the other hand would pick the P500. Hope that sums up everything from my behalf 


edit: damn sujoy already replied


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 6, 2011)

Canon 1000D can be had for a little less than 20k from eBay:
Canon EOS 1000D DSLR Kit 18-55mm Non IS Lens | eBay


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

@MetalheadGautham you concluded much better then me  

P500 have 4-144mm then the zoom is not too much ....it will be better to get canon 1100D+18-135mm 

if u get a superzoom you will get - 
-Great macros
- Good zoom 
- many screen modes for easy photography
- full HD recording

In day time even superzooms take good quality pics...the main difference between DSLR and superzoom comes in low light situations


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2011)

Personal opinion, even basic macro with 18-55 lens of DSLR can easily outdo cheaper superzooms macro.

And having better high ISO capability adds to lot more "fun" things you can do, compared to macro. Like high speed photography and night time landscape shots. These two are lot more fun (being outdoor activities, you can integrate this with camping, trekking trips, etc) than balancing a couple of diffusers, mounting cam on tripod and searching for a cockroach or broken piece of toe nail to take close up (I personally know a guy who does this)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2011)

I dont agree with this MetalheadGautham...the basic macro of 18-55 will not beat that of even a cheap p&s camera....u will have to use closeup adapter or extension tubes to get a descent macro

DSLRs have unlimited capabilities but do the OP wants them...coz we have to learn to use those things and devote time and money towards it...

If taking pictures without wasting anytime is the purpose then its not worth getting a DSLR


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is a friend's snap from D3100.

*img810.imageshack.us/img810/2647/nail.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 10, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, what you should worry about is not the "zoom" (in case of 18-55mm kit lens its 55/18 = whatever your calculator tells) but the range of focal length. For the P500, its 4 to 144 and 144/4 = 36.
> 
> Anyway, back to the differences, only go for an SLR if you wanna bother learning how to use it. When I first tried taking a pic with my friend's D90, I was completely lost. An SLR camera is not very user friendly either to the average user because you can't just point and shoot. There are options you need to configure. You need to adjust every parameter like ISO and shutter speed and exposure and focus and aperture. Unlike point and shoot cameras of even 3k cost, you get no "automatic" mode. Only a highly detailed manual mode. And many colorful addon features are missing on low end SLRs which even basic point and shoot cams offer. The Canon EOS 1000D for example, does not have live view on its screen. You need to use an optical view finder, meaning like age old kodak film cameras, you need to see through a small lens to focus. Nor does it have video recording capability. And it does not have digital image stabilization so you need to buy a tripod, but that almost everyone will. (I'm talking about only P500 vs 1000D because its a fair comparison being equal price).
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot mate...after extensive research, I found that its better to go for D5100 to learn on the photography.But it costs 35k! I was supposed to buy d3100 but friends suggested to go for a little more and get something which is  real good and far better for a marginal difference. All the reviews said the same as well...I wish to buy both an SLR and P&S. But taking budget into consideration, guess I should go for a Superzoom.  Agree that the zoom shots come ugly but is that the case even upto 20x in a 30x zoom camera? At less zoom also, will they give the same? I honestly dont want to go for 1000d as its v.old and want to buy the D5100 or 550d or 1100d now, but also thght can buy later, a better one in around 6 mnths. For now, want to buy one P&S which does the job, a damn good and decent one...if its an slr, am going for 5100 now but in a while. But urgently, need a P&S mates...and am looking for excellent Image quality with good IS with decent super zoom...within a budget of 21k but it should also be vfm. RAW is not mandatory if pic quality is excellent for me. Pls suggest.

Sony HX100v @ 21k
Canon SX40 HS @ 28k!! (Its got same sensor but with less pixels. Hence heard its v.good when compared to HX100v in image quality. True??)
Fuji HS20 EXR @ 21k (Its got everything but people say its image quality is not on par with its rivals)
Panasonic FZ100 as FZ150 not available in india...@ 25k
Nikon P500 @ 20k (most affordable but heard the same case as HS20)

Yes I definetly want to learn photography but for now, will get the things done with this as its anyday handy for me...so pls suggest among these as I guess I picked up the latest and greatest ones. Apart from above, i thght of HX9v but the zeiss lens of hx100v sounded more quality for me when compared to G lens of sony.



sujoyp said:


> I dont agree with this MetalheadGautham...the basic macro of 18-55 will not beat that of even a cheap p&s camera....u will have to use closeup adapter or extension tubes to get a descent macro
> 
> DSLRs have unlimited capabilities but do the OP wants them...coz we have to learn to use those things and devote time and money towards it...
> 
> If taking pictures without wasting anytime is the purpose then its not worth getting a DSLR



thanks sujoy...pls see my latest comment and help me pls...P500 vs HX100v vs HS20 EXR vs HX9v (If...considered). I guess no to sx40 hs considering its over price...instead of that I could go for 1100d or d5100 or even 550d stretching little further...but shall go for an slr in a while...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2011)

Just for your information in DSLR world lenses r more important then body or SLR itself

If you put a nice lens on 1000D it will definitely give better pics then 550D+kit lens ..

just dont underestimate the quality of 1100D or D3100 ....from my own D3100 experience I can say there is nothing lacking in it . But a zoom lens like 55-200 or 55-300 can be more important then getting a costly body with kit lens alone

regarding your superzoom query I would go for FZ150 if available ...else sony HX100V

Dont expect DSLR quality in these superzoom but these produce great quality pics...I saw a review of FZ150 and I am impressed by its zoom range without much quality loss


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 13, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Just for your information in DSLR world lenses r more important then body or SLR itself
> 
> If you put a nice lens on 1000D it will definitely give better pics then 550D+kit lens ..
> 
> ...



i want to own both an SLR and a P&S. I am still a novice and would like to learn and take some great snaps! Coming to budget, its around 20k-23k. 

I have thought about HX100v after all research. I felt the vivid colors and vibrant images were good enough but canon image was natural but little blurred than hx100v. I mgt be wrng...Whats your take? I don't find FZ35 anymore. The only letdown on theory side for HX100v is it tried to put 16 MP in the same small sensor of P&S. I didnt find any notable diff but people spoke abt it when compared to Canon SX40 hs, again but the latter is quite expensive,. Hence am thinkin of hx100v. Pls suggest?

Also, coming to an SLR, my friends suggest me to go for only an SLR. As am a novice, i feel slr doesnt fit for me rgt now. Still, they say when am putting 20k for superzoom, i shd go for d3100. Or they say even better, D5100 is a must-buy and way ahead than D3100. Do you really suggest that? I guess I wont be able to spend on lenses for a while after I buy my camera. Do you think I can go for HX100v and learn photography without losing excellent image quality and then later I go for a better SLR at a good rate may be 1 yr down the line? Does Hx100v does the job for me?


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 13, 2011)

Buddy, when it comes to image quality, HX100V cannot beat even the cheapest DSLR. 
Here is a comparison:

Product Face-Offs Cameras - DigitalVersus
check for details in all the areas/tests.

Also, you can go here, and choose a DSLR and HX100V from the drop down menus and compare the quality:
Camera Compare for JPEG

The only advantage you'll get is the zoom. If you are so much interested in photography, get a Nikon D3100, and you can invest in a zoom lens later.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2011)

As I always say dont compare a DSLR with a p&s...a point and shoot will not beat even a DSLR released in 2004

Its better to compare apples with apples..

Its not like the only advantage is zoom...there r lot more advantages like
1. You dont have to carry a bag full of lenses like a zoom lens, wide angle lens, macro lens, walkaround lens, flash, filters etc...A superzoom will have all things inbuilt 
2. You dont have to change lenses for every other thing like you are taking a landscape and got a beautiful bird in view you have to change the lens to a zoom lens to capture it..a superzoom have wideangle as well zoom inbuilt  same goes for macro too
3. A superzoom will record better video then a DSLR 

Soo you can see superzooms r more comfertable to use...if you develop great interest in photography then get a DSLR next year


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 13, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> As I always say dont compare a DSLR with a p&s...a point and shoot will not beat even a DSLR released in 2004
> 
> Its better to compare apples with apples..
> 
> ...



Thanks sujoy. So does HX100v does better or any other superzoom? FZ150 or FZ100 are costly but do u think its worth as am unable to find fz150


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2011)

FZ150 is not released in India nor SX40HS

Right now I will go with HX100V


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi friends,
Bought a brand new HX100v camera today through ebay. Pls find the below issues. Does this exist for a brand new camera anytime? Please help and confirm.

1. The camera doesn't seem to be a brand new one because there is NO MODEL TAG attached to the camera. FYR, please see the below link reg what am talking about. See the tag attached to the camera. My camera doesn't have it???

*panamoz.com/media/catalog/pro...d/_dsc5304.jpg

2. There is some sound inside the camera when I hold it in my hands. I hear it, as if some part is lose and is moving inside the camera. Its mild but I can feel some part is loose inside the body.

I have not yet tested the camera. The dealer says its a brand new and it came that way. Is this possible? I am feeling v.sad.

Moreover the battery had lot of dust on it. The box is new (oct 2011) but these are the issues. Please help if I need to suspect?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

I have replied in the other thread...but is it under sony warranty or dealer warranty...


----------



## catter (Nov 4, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Am looking to buy a new camera...initially was thinking of getting point and shoot compact, but now am open to super zoom...and thats it. After various reviews I seen, am down to the following.
> 
> ...




wait for canon..it is always best...


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Buddy, when it comes to image quality, HX100V cannot beat even the cheapest DSLR.
> Here is a comparison:
> 
> Product Face-Offs Cameras - DigitalVersus
> ...



Nice comparison. You have given this link before, but I have never thought of comparing P&S with SLR to see how good the image quality in SLR. Picture quality of D3100 beats HX100V. Even in poor lighting @800 ISO I don't see grains which I have noticed in P&S.



warrior047 said:


> Hi friends,
> Bought a brand new HX100v camera today through ebay. Pls find the below issues. Does this exist for a brand new camera anytime? Please help and confirm.
> 
> 1. The camera doesn't seem to be a brand new one because there is NO MODEL TAG attached to the camera. FYR, please see the below link reg what am talking about. See the tag attached to the camera. My camera doesn't have it???
> ...



Link is not working. I think you have copied the URL which already have shrunk and pasted it here.

As per the owner's manual you should able to find it on the bottom of the camera. 

Check this link...

Model and Serial no. on the bottom

*www.ephotozine.com/articles/sony-cybershot-hx100v-ultra-zoom-review-16926/images/666-sony-cybershot-hx100v-bottom_1310125684.jpg


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 4, 2011)

nac said:


> Nice comparison. You have given this link before, but I have never thought of comparing P&S with SLR to see how good the image quality in SLR. Picture quality of D3100 beats HX100V. Even in poor lighting @800 ISO I don't see grains which I have noticed in P&S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My camera didn't cme with a tag. All new ones does as per the convention. Dealer says its brand new. It looks though. Also, all the other accessories are well packed like new except for this and the battery which had heavy dust on it.

Moreover, when I hold the camera or when moving around, i feel something inside the grip or near the lens moving/rattling a bit. Sense like some part is losely fitted in and is shaking in. Do you see these anywhere?


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> My camera didn't cme with a tag. All new ones does as per the convention. Dealer says its brand new. It looks though. Also, all the other accessories are well packed like new except for this and the battery which had heavy dust on it.
> 
> Moreover, when I hold the camera or when moving around, i feel something inside the grip or near the lens moving/rattling a bit. Sense like some part is losely fitted in and is shaking in. Do you see these anywhere?



*Where's my serial number?*

The serial number of a product is usually a 7 digit number printed on a label on its back; though it can sometimes be tucked away somewhere, such as in a battery compartment. You may find it beneath a barcode, sometimes as an isolated seven digits of a longer sequence of numbers.

Alternatively, you'll also find it printed on the carton the product came in.

Occasionally, a serial number will only contains 6 digits. If this is the case, please add a "0" at the beginning when registering it (so 562220 should be registered as 0562220).

*Where's my Product number?*

The method for locating your model number depends on when the product was released.

For models released before Summer 2000

The computer information and compliance label (located on the bottom of the notebook case or the back of the desktop case) indicates the actual model / product name.

For models released Fall 2000 and later

The model name can be found on a small label located in one of the following places:

    On the bezel (frame) of the LCD display.
    On the LCD hinge.
    At the top left or top right of the keyboard.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am sure your product  comes with 7-day (or something like that) return guarantee. If you can't find the product S.no. your product may not have manufacturer (Sony) warranty. 

Fix the issue as quick as possible with the seller. I don't have any experience in buying online. Returning the product and getting the money refunded or product replaced, I don't know how difficult/easy the process will be.

You have spent around 20k, you should be satisfied with product you bought. If not, better return the product.

I am thinking of buying one for myself, but this kinda things concerns me when buying online.


----------

